# Cách giữ ấm cho trẻ khi giao mùa để phòng các bệnh hô hấp



## Ovixbaby (2/12/20)

CHĂM CON MÙA ỐM PHÒNG HÔ HẤP CHO CON KHI LẠNH




Đeo tất chân và khăn mỏng cổ hầu
Dùng sáp giữ ấm
Uống mật ong sáng tối nếu trên 1 tuổi.
Xịt dự phòng ovix baby
Không quặt thẳng mũi
Khô hanh thì phun sương nhẹ ở phòng

1. Dùng Ovix tai mũi họng hiệu quả không
Sẽ có một số mẹ phản hồi dùng không thấy cải thiện nhiều. ĐÚNG. Vì tất cả các loại thuốc đều có tỉ lệ ko đáp ứng vì tùy từng giai đoạn bệnh và tùy từng cơ thể từng bé.Nhưng khách quan mà nói, một sản phẩm thảo dược đạt được những tác dụng như vậy (nhiều mẹ đã phản hồi và bs theo dõi) thì hiệu quá tương đối ổn. Đó là lý do BS tin tưởng để tư vấn cho các mẹ.





Dự phòng bảo vệ hệ hô hấp cho bé

Mùa ốm này những mẹ dùng kiên trì và đều đặn đa số đều có những hiệu quả nhất định. Thời gian các bạn ấy dùng có khi tính bằng 3th, 6th chứ không phải 1-2 tuần mà đạt được

2. Ưu và nhược điểm khi cho con dùng các sản phẩm thảo dược
Nói vậy không có nghĩa cứ dùng là miễn nhiễm với các loại virus, vi khuẩn. Cái gốc rễ của vấn đề là trẻ hạn chế được kháng sinh, đề kháng tăng lên. Với 1 lượng tác nhân gây bệnh ít, kết hợp phương pháp xịt vệ sinh của mẹ, đề kháng tốt lên từ những lần sụt xịt trước thì chắc chắn sẽ tốt hơn mà không cần nhiều thuốc






Tới khi con ốm rồi mới nháo nhào dùng thì câu chuyện lại khác rồi. Ưu điểm của Ovix và các sản phẩm thảo dược là hạn chế tác dụng phụ, nhưng NHƯỢC ĐIỂM chính là hiệu quả và tác dụng CHẬM. Nên con ốm mới dùng thì cuộc đua giữa BỐ MẸ và “CON BỆNH” cũng khó khăn hơn nhiều.

OVIX – Dung dịch vệ sinh tai mũi họng, hỗ trợ kháng viêm tai, mũi, họng.
Hotline: 0348966862

Facebook: OVIX Baby- VIÊM TAI GIỮA, VIÊM XOANG & VIÊM VA VIÊM MŨI MỦ

Ship hàng toàn quốc


----------

